# Stick Burner Or Pellet Grill



## mphugh

I love a good smoked brisket. I’m hoping to learn from the participants here in how to achieve the skills needed so I may enjoy a brisket I smoke myself.


In briefly searching this Forum, I found out exactly how ignorant I am on the subject of smoking anything but cigarettes (which I haven’t done proudly since 2001). I live in Michigan and would most likely be smoking meat in the winter months. I’m close to retirement age, but still a few years away from Social Security, so realistically, I would probably only use the smoker on weekends now, although, retirement and the time needed to tend the smoker is right around the corner.


Beyond the cheap bullet smoker I used to smoke/cook a few salmon, I have very limited knowledge in the art of smoking food, but looking forward to learning. Through many weeks of searching for the “best” method/smoker/pellet/stick burner, I believe I have boiled my choice down to two or three. Tops on my list is (1) Lang 36” Original Patio, but the shipping cost is almost half the price of the product. (2) The Old Country Brazos BBQ pit, although, I believe this is made in Mexico, and I recognize the importance of purchasing products built in the USA. Is reverse flow that important? (3) Camp Chef pellet grill. I’m really not that lazy, but people do swear by the convenience factor. I commute to work/from work and can’t “babysit” the firebox, so wouldn't this method be worthy consideration? 


I look forward to any and all input regarding my dilemma in a final decision. Thanks for your time.


----------



## sonofasmoker

I think I can help here. The way I see it, these options are two different types of smoked food. Saying that may be a little confusing, but hear me out. I have a Traeger and a Old Country Peco's and I love both of my smokers. I started smoking 2 years ago with my Traeger and love it, *absolutely love it*, except for two things. The two things I struggle with on my Traeger are Bark and Pride. 

*Bark* - IMO, Pellet smokers just dont seem to generate the smokey whirlwind heat that a traditional offset has. The bark and flavor profile or a wood fired offset is hard to replicate (for me) on my pellet grill. Thats not to say that it cant be achieved, but it just isnt the same to me. 

*Pride* - I am weird about this and I have not had anyone see my viewpoint yet, but I will try here. I smoked two pork butts for a company potluck once. I rubbed em down, filled the hopper with pellets, threw the butts on and went to bed. When I woke up, they hit 205 internal so I wrapped them and brought them to work. I DIDNT OPEN THE LID ONCE. I didnt put any sweat equity into my food. I didnt put any passion or love into my food. When people eat my food from the Traeger and ask about my smoker, I am a little embarrassed. I tell them, "Its a crock-pot smoker". Nothing wrong with this at all though. Me personally, I like to tell people that I woke up at 3am to get my 17 lbs prime brisket rubbed and thrown on a fire. I sat with friends all day and drank beer and bonded over a fire pit. 

I bought my Peco's to remedy the above issues. In fact I used both of mine yesterday to feed family in town. Both created great food. I personally prefer my offset smoker over the pellet smoker, but that doesnt mean my Pellet smoker doesnt have its place. When I dont have time, or the want to tend to a fire and get smoky smelling,  I use the traeger. If I want to impress the pants off someone with some charred meat jello, I use the Pecos. It depends on your level of cooking. 

***Might I add a suggestion. If you have the means to get the Lang, DO IT! I got the Pecos to see if the Lang would be something I really wanted. Boy do I still want it.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I voted..













applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 30, 2017






Was going to say, adding extra smoke using AmazeN tray is no big deal.


----------



## mphugh

Thanks for the input, sonofasmoker. If I understand you correctly, you aren’t helping in regards to my wallet/bank account, because it sounds as if you are advocating both types. Does it make me a little weird if I get and understand what you are saying about the “Bark and Pride?” There’s nothing wrong with the set it and forget it method.


----------



## Rings Я Us

You have an extra 13k to buy a good smoker? You can get the Kalamazoo gravity fed charcoal model. lol comes with a bbq guru for 16 hour smoking on a load of charcoal.

Edited:  wish I had one.


----------



## jond36

My biggest pride factor is saying it was smoked for XX amount of hours. For some reason saying I smoked this hot and fast at 1 or 2 hours just doesn't have the same pride factor as ribs over 7 hours.


----------



## mphugh

Rings Я Us said:


> You have an extra 13k to buy a good smoker? You can get the Kalamazoo gravity fed charcoal model. lol comes with a bbq guru for 16 hour smoking on a load of charcoal.
> 
> Edited:  wish I had one.


No such luck, Rings Я Us, purely blue collar here. While the auto feed feature would be cool, I don’t suspect something looking that pristine would ever smoke up something worthy, but as always, there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## mphugh

jond36 said:


> My biggest pride factor is saying it was smoked for XX amount of hours. For some reason saying I smoked this hot and fast at 1 or 2 hours just doesn't have the same pride factor as ribs over 7 hours.


Isn’t it possible to use a pellet grill at low temps for long periods of time?


----------



## griz400

reverse flow ......


----------



## Rings Я Us

griz400 said:


> reverse flow ......


 pellet grill uses all the same wood as a stick burner..  lol  haha..  just saying.


----------



## djjubbajubba

What


jond36 said:


> My biggest pride factor is saying it was smoked for XX amount of hours. For some reason saying I smoked this hot and fast at 1 or 2 hours just doesn't have the same pride factor as ribs over 7 hours.


 if it's a tri-tip???


----------



## djjubbajubba

This is something I have been going back and forth about recently. I love to tend the fire, and you will never get the same quality product from the pellet than you will with a real raging wood (haha raging wood) fire. There really is a big sense of pride in knowing that YOU smoked that brisket for 8 hours. Not some machine that adds wood to a little burner every so often. That being said, I do LOVE the idea of set it and forget it with the pellet grills. Especially since my wife really hates how I have to beby sit my offset. 

In my opinion, you should go with the offset. For a more economic option, you can do what I do. I get more pride because I took what is considered a garbage smoker (chargrilled duo) and made some, considerably, cheap modifications to it that has made it a pretty impressive little rig. I had one of my coworkers from Texas say I have a piece of s*** smoker until he saw it and is very impressed with it. So, not only do I get the pride of making my own barbeque by hand, but I have the pride of knowing inbuilt what I have. Especially since you're looking at retirement, and cost is a big aspect to take into consideration, getting a "good" smoker and making it great may be a better option.

Again, that being said... I'd go with the Lang.


----------



## Rings Я Us

:cool:  I can buy a big lifted 4x4 too.. My friends would all envy me.. But it's not practical and my wife wouldn't like it.. Probably never take it off road either.

Grunt Grunt, Chest Thump!


----------



## smokeymose

Can you get pellets readily other than internet? Do you have a Menards or Home Depot nearby where you can get a bag of Hickory or Mesquite sticks (if you don’t have your own wood)?
My gut feeling is that you’d prefer a stick burner. Yes, there’s a learning curve and you do have to “tend” it, but that’s part of the game.
You don’t have to spend a ton of money. Reverse flow is great but not everyone has the $ or space. I don’t. 
I got a CharGriller Model 8125 at Home Depot two years ago for $299. The only “mod” is a baffle to get some of the heat down the chamber from the firebox. 
I’ve had a ton of fun with it and made some really good chow. I’ve had people say mine was the best Brisket they ever had (That’s where the pride comes in ).
As far as Made In USA, I try to when I can, but I think of my Suzuki VL800. It was made in Japan and shipped to the USA, where American dock workers unloaded it and loaded it on an American truck which took it to an American dealership, where an American salesman got a commission and an American banker got some interest. An American mechanic gets paid to service it. It’s not a total loss.
Good luck, and welcome to the hobby!
Sorry about the big pic. Still learning the new site...

Dan


----------



## georgia smoker

Get the Lang!  I have a smoker much like the picture Smokeymose  posted that I have had for over 20 years. I HAD a Lang 84 that, like an idiot, I sold and bought a Traeger pellet grill. One of the biggest mistakes I have made. :(


----------



## Rings Я Us

People say the brisket on my ECB is the best.. Better than any restaurant.. lol 
Get the smoker you can use any day at any time.  Then get the one you have to babysit  and use that on special days. That's what everyone does. You got the everything all the time smoker and the Big one for special occasions.


----------



## motocrash

Why isn't there "other" in the poll above? This is discrimination! I'm starting a movement.
I vote Hasbro Easy Bake Oven. You guys should see the bark I achieved on the pork chop I "smoked" yesterday after the 220v mod ! Aaand the best part....I didn't have to do anything but plug it in and walk away!  o_O

Bill


----------



## SmokinAl

I've had several smokers over the years, although I have never had a pellet smoker.
I do however have a Lang & it is by far the best smoker I have ever used.
Yes you have to add a split of wood every hour or so, but it holds a steady temp & the food coming out of it has a better flavor than the other smokers I own. If cost is an issue, then the next best option, in my opinion is a 22.5 WSM. You can outfit it with a BBQ Guru & it will hold whatever temp you set it at until you run out of wood & charcoal. I have that setup too & it has ran 22 hours without adding any wood or charcoal, and you get a real wood/charcoal flavor.
Al


----------



## dlupchurch

I was in a similar thought process a few months ago. I bought an A1 from Custom Pits and Fabrication. Love the smoker, got a bigger model on a trailer so I could use it at work and church to help cook when we have gatherings. Even though its a larger smoker, I start the fire with charcoal then burn wood which is readily available here on our farm. I think you will enjoy the stick burner and find that you probably only have to check it about once an hour or hour and a half.


----------



## natej

Ever considered a wsm? Excellent smoker that wont break the bank.. virtually set n forget plus all the flavor of a charcoal/wood fire


----------



## sonofasmoker

mphugh said:


> Thanks for the input, sonofasmoker. If I understand you correctly, you aren’t helping in regards to my wallet/bank account, because it sounds as if you are advocating both types. Does it make me a little weird if I get and understand what you are saying about the “Bark and Pride?” There’s nothing wrong with the set it and forget it method.



Oh man, you understood my logic? You are exploring uncharted territory my friend!


----------



## sonofasmoker

djjubbajubba said:


> .......raging wood (haha raging wood) fire.......



:D:D:D:D


----------



## Rings Я Us

The people that have been out here for years and really are into smoking and curing meats have a couple or a few smokers.
  when you see their day to day pics on their general threads here, Your swing them use the  MES or the Webers or the this and that with the mailbox mods or an A-MAZE-N pellet thing in a grill.
Your not seeing the $800 to $5,000 smokers in all these threads here. But they got them, the're sitting there ready to go..
Day to day, Your chicken and chops and your chuckies and burgers just aren't being done on those.  Exceptions are those people that have the beginner offsets. They may use those more often because that's what they have to use..
It just seems like common sense to have something for everything or can do about everything and maybe have that one nice professional grade offset that you will use on special occasions.  One that doesn't need mods and will last 30 years.

My junk smoker I can cold smoke or sear steaks and bake bread.  Hamburger and crispy skin chicken after work everyday if I want.
If I had the nice stick burner there, I'm thinking 9 out of 10 cooks is going to be on the Brinkmann charcoal..  That's me.  lol  
I cook for 2 meals at a time mostly.


----------



## gmc2003

MP, We're very close in age. I'm about 10yrs out from receiving SS. I've retired from one company, and have been planning my next retirement. Both kids are grown, and married(those bills are paid off). I work a 12hr shift(3 days on, two days off, two days on, three days off. I work holidays that fall on my scheduled work days(although I can take them off using holiday time). and I get almost five weeks of vacation. So realistically, I only work half a year. Because of my schedule I only smoke on my days off. My main smoker is a WSM and I love it. For grilling I use a 22 kettle that I bought for 20 dollars at a garage sale. Since my kids have moved out it's only the wife and I. Whenever I smoke there's always plenty of leftovers so a vacuum sealer is my best friend. To the point of this response, the 22 WSM is close to set-it-and-forget-it. It takes very little maintenance. I don't use any additional temp controllers, because I like to fiddle a little(not babysit) with my smoker during cooks. As Al said, the Lang is a beautiful smoker, I would love one. I just couldn't justify the cost. The other wood burners available in my area are made on the cheap. I tried that when I was younger with a char-griller duo. Even with the mod's I had to babysit it(it still sits alone in my yard). If you really want a stick-burner(and it sounds like you do) get a good one. If you want to smoke carefree get a pellet-pooper, or widen your choices and look into other brands/types. Remember your the one who is using it.

Enough rambling.

Chris.


----------



## jond36

Double post... opps


----------



## jond36

smokinal said:


> I've had several smokers over the years, although I have never had a pellet smoker.
> I do however have a Lang & it is by far the best smoker I have ever used.
> Yes you have to add a split of wood every hour or so, but it holds a steady temp & the food coming out of it has a better flavor than the other smokers I own. If cost is an issue, then the next best option, in my opinion is a 22.5 WSM. You can outfit it with a BBQ Guru & it will hold whatever temp you set it at until you run out of wood & charcoal. I have that setup too & it has ran 22 hours without adding any wood or charcoal, and you get a real wood/charcoal flavor.
> Al



Al, I am surprised you didn't mention your smoke vault. I love that thing over the WSMs I have used, but maybe I am just lazy. Haha:D


----------



## Moose364

I have Both the big custom built stick burner smoker  and the Smoker Brother's pellet pooper.  the main thing to ask your self is what your going to do with it. My stick burner takes a good 2 hours to get fired up and ready for meat, My pellet smoker takes about 20 mins and really all that takes is plugging it in and turning to temp to cook at. I can get home at 5 in the afternoon on a work day and have steaks ready for dinner in 1 1/2 hours. or hamburger's in a hour. I can't do that with my big stick burner where pellet grills get the bad from is the cheap one's being sold everywhere that are made of thin metal I mean there is a Major brand that you can get almost everywhere that is so thin they sell a Blanket to put on it while your cooking to help keep it warm. I mean Really!!!!, once you step up to the one's like Yolder, Rec Tec or Smoker Brother's then all of that goes away. plus being able to smoke with a different wood is awesome. here is a pic of a Ribeye I cooked the other night, check out the smoke ring on that baby


----------



## troutman

Low and slow, building a stick burning fire in a large iron pit, having to constantly tend to the fire on long cooks, the results of which (if done moderately correctly) are amazing OR you plug the pellet auger in, forget about it for that same period of time, the results of which (if done moderately correctly) are amazing as well.  Pellets don't give you the same flavor profile, much more subtle.  What you really need to ask yourself is what your convenience threshold is.  Both, when mastered, can give you great cue.  We can only sit here and give advice, only you can make that final decision.  Concentrate on the cooking and less hand wringing over the cooking vessel and you will be fine.


----------



## djjubbajubba

Moose364 said:


> I mean there is a Major brand that you can get almost everywhere that is so thin they sell a Blanket to put on it while your cooking to help keep it warm. I mean Really!!!!, once you step up to the one's like Yolder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342053



You do know the Yoder YS480 is displayed on their website with a blanket, right? I'm not saying you're wrong (you're totally correct).


----------



## motocrash

Microwave on defrost setting with liquid smoke :confused:


----------



## mowin

I've got a GMG pellet pooper. Had it for 3 yrs now. I love the thing.  However,  I does lack smoke flavor compared to a stick burner.  I do use a smoke tube on every cook and use 100% hickory pellets. It puts out some fantastic Q though. 

I've been longing for a good offset reverse flow smoker.  Did my homework,  and chose a bubba grills 250 w rib box.
IMO,  it produces better Q then my pellet pooper.  I do use my GMG much more than my offset. As time is a issue.
But firing up the bubba and tending the fire is like therapy.  I've fired it up for 2 hamburgers and a chicken because I needed smoke therapy.  

BTW, Lang was on my short list of offset smokers.  Thinking or getting a patio model so I don't have to fire up thr 250.


----------



## Moose364

djjubbajubba said:


> You do know the Yoder YS480 is displayed on their website with a blanket, right? I'm not saying you're wrong (you're totally correct).



Well that is there little Baby smoker...........:rolleyes:


----------



## mphugh

djjubbajubba said:


> This is something I have been going back and forth about recently. I love to tend the fire, and you will never get the same quality product from the pellet than you will with a real raging wood (haha raging wood) fire. There really is a big sense of pride in knowing that YOU smoked that brisket for 8 hours. Not some machine that adds wood to a little burner every so often. That being said, I do LOVE the idea of set it and forget it with the pellet grills. Especially since my wife really hates how I have to beby sit my offset.
> 
> In my opinion, you should go with the offset. For a more economic option, you can do what I do. I get more pride because I took what is considered a garbage smoker (chargrilled duo) and made some, considerably, cheap modifications to it that has made it a pretty impressive little rig. I had one of my coworkers from Texas say I have a piece of s*** smoker until he saw it and is very impressed with it. So, not only do I get the pride of making my own barbeque by hand, but I have the pride of knowing inbuilt what I have. Especially since you're looking at retirement, and cost is a big aspect to take into consideration, getting a "good" smoker and making it great may be a better option.
> 
> Again, that being said... I'd go with the Lang.


I’m not really into the “pride” factor, looking more for a quality cook.  

I believe I will be going with the offset, but since it would cost me an extra $500 to ship the Lang to my house, I’m still looking for options for a quality offset. If you can direct me towards something built in the mid-west, perhaps shipping costs could be reduced.


----------



## troutman

Not sure where you are, but do an old interweb search to find pit manufacturers in your area.  Seems like there are more and more of them each day.  Here in Texas, you stumble over them just walking down the street !!!  

Yoder, by the way, is in Kansas.  That's about as Midwest as you can get :)


----------



## mphugh

troutman said:


> Not sure where you are, but do an old interweb search to find pit manufacturers in your area.  Seems like there are more and more of them each day.  Here in Texas, you stumble over them just walking down the street !!!
> 
> Yoder, by the way, is in Kansas.  That's about as Midwest as you can get :)


I'm in Brighton, Michigan, near Detroit/Ann Arbor. Yeah, not too sure why it seems so difficult to find a pit maker here because we Michiganders like BBQ too.


----------



## mphugh

troutman said:


> Not sure where you are, but do an old interweb search to find pit manufacturers in your area.  Seems like there are more and more of them each day.  Here in Texas, you stumble over them just walking down the street !!!
> 
> Yoder, by the way, is in Kansas.  That's about as Midwest as you can get :)


BTW, how are you enjoying our now your MVP?


----------



## troutman

He needs to carry the team to a WS title before he can truly be crowned ......


----------



## motocrash

Dyna-Glo ? Not sure of the quality but they seem to be popular.They can be bought from Big Box stores and they make Horizontals too. http://www.ghpgroupinc.com/product-catalog/smokers.html


----------



## Rings Я Us

Brighton? That's where I am right now.. lol Champion Cheverolet on Grand River.. Small world.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Bass Pro sells Horizon offsets. Heavy Duty


----------



## amlong88

The Yoder Wichita might be one you would want to look at. If you don't want one that big the Cheyenne is the model below that. Horizon as mentioned above its a good company. They made the original okj before they sold that company and started horizon.


----------



## Rings Я Us

amlong88 said:


> The Yoder Wichita might be one you would want to look at. If you don't want one that big the Cheyenne is the model below that. Horizon as mentioned above its a good company. They made the original okj before they sold that company and started horizon.



1/4 " steel . not sure about Yoder.


----------



## amlong88

Yoder uses 3/16 to 1/4.


----------



## Rings Я Us

There is a yoder dealer in Michigan a courthouses from us but not sure what they have there to look at.


----------



## mphugh

motocrash said:


> Dyna-Glo ? Not sure of the quality but they seem to be popular.They can be bought from Big Box stores and they make Horizontals too. http://www.ghpgroupinc.com/product-catalog/smokers.html


My research tells me that the steel is too thin to consistently hold temp here in Michigan's winter months.


----------



## mphugh

smokinal said:


> I've had several smokers over the years, although I have never had a pellet smoker.
> I do however have a Lang & it is by far the best smoker I have ever used.
> Yes you have to add a split of wood every hour or so, but it holds a steady temp & the food coming out of it has a better flavor than the other smokers I own. If cost is an issue, then the next best option, in my opinion is a 22.5 WSM. You can outfit it with a BBQ Guru & it will hold whatever temp you set it at until you run out of wood & charcoal. I have that setup too & it has ran 22 hours without adding any wood or charcoal, and you get a real wood/charcoal flavor.
> Al


Al, do you believe the position of the smoke stack matters in the off set smokers? Which position is best for those that aren't reverse flow?


----------



## culpepersmoke

I had a stick burner but when we sold our house to live full time in our RV, I sold it and bought a GMG pellet smoker as it was the only one I could find that would fit in the MH. Its OK but it doesn't compare to cooking with real wood. Smoke ring isn't as bright and the flavor just isn't there. Others mentioned running a A-Maze-N with the pellet smoker but I'm guessing my smoker is too small as it just starts burning out of control. As soon as we decide on where we are going to live and buy a house I'm shopping for a stick burner again. A Lang will be on top of that list.


----------



## mowin

culpepersmoke said:


> I had a stick burner but when we sold our house to live full time in our RV, I sold it and bought a GMG pellet smoker as it was the only one I could find that would fit in the MH. Its OK but it doesn't compare to cooking with real wood. Smoke ring isn't as bright and the flavor just isn't there. Others mentioned running a A-Maze-N with the pellet smoker but I'm guessing my smoker is too small as it just starts burning out of control. As soon as we decide on where we are going to live and buy a house I'm shopping for a stick burner again. A Lang will be on top of that list.



They make a 6” tube that will work nicely in your DC. Keep pit temps a little lower and you'll have no problems. I use a 18" tube all the time in my DB.


----------



## mphugh

Rings Я Us said:


> There is a yoder dealer in Michigan a courthouses from us but not sure what they have there to look at.


Do you think there is a real need for an insulated smoker. Looking at a backwoods chubby & a Humphrey's now.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Couple courthouses.. Lmao.. should say couple hours.  
No I don't think about smoking in temps below 40 degrees.. I would just rather grill and wait for better weather for smoking myself.


----------



## smokeymose

Rings Я Us said:


> Couple courthouses.. Lmao.. should say couple hours.
> No I don't think about smoking in temps below 40 degrees.. I would just rather grill and wait for better weather for smoking myself.


Yeah, it finally dawned on me he was talking about a couple of counties away. Not as quick as I used to be ;-)
I’m with you, Rings. Cold smoking with the mailbox setup or doing something on the Weber is fine, but tending the offset in the 40s just isn’t fun for me....


----------



## mphugh

smokeymose said:


> Yeah, it finally dawned on me he was talking about a couple of counties away. Not as quick as I used to be ;-)
> I’m with you, Rings. Cold smoking with the mailbox setup or doing something on the Weber is fine, but tending the offset in the 40s just isn’t fun for me....


Concerning my dilemma over which smoker to chose and living in a cold weather climate in the winter, would you smoke during the winter months if you had an insulated smoker to use?


----------



## jbomx363

I'm in the same boat as OP...I've been using a MB 44" propane. Love it, but after 4-5yrs it's starting to rust out and time for something new. I'm loving the idea of the camp chef smokepro xxl pellet smoker. (Haven't seen one, haven't seen where people have even used one yet, they are out until January to even buy one as they tell me they sold out very fast) Mainly, I am losing desire to wake up at night to add chunks and water of the MB.

Is there really a major difference in smoke produced by pellets vs. propane (using chunks) vs stick? Or is it the bravado of making fire and tending it for the stick? I get a great bark on the MB and if a pellet doesn't produce it, I may miss that part. But convenience of the pellet is drawing me in, and the lower temps attainable to do some sausage/jerky, etc.


----------



## troutman

There is a distinct smoke difference between a stick burner and a pellet smoker.  Most pellet smokers stop making smoke up above about 275*.  The burn pit is too busy keeping the temp up that high to smolder.  Down in the low and slow ranges (about 225* and under) they do much better.  I really like it because its a milder smoke.  Others (like my misses) likes the more intense flavor of a stick burner.  If you really like the smoke profile I suggest you stay with an offset, OR better yet have one of each :)


----------



## bluewhisper

Yes you definitely can over-do the smoke with a stick burner. It's up to fire management. 

I like the way I have a better range of temperature when burning sticks, and I can run hot if I want. It can use up a lot of fuel though. I can burn less fuel to get those temps if I have the fire in the cooking chamber, similar to setting up indirect heat in a Weber kettle.

And one thing about a stick burner is, you don't have to buy pellets. You can scavenge wood. You'd still probably buy charcoal but it is possible to heat with just found wood.


----------



## smokeymose

mphugh said:


> Concerning my dilemma over which smoker to chose and living in a cold weather climate in the winter, would you smoke during the winter months if you had an insulated smoker to use?


Not if it was below 40. I’ve done it and the smoker(non insulated) holds the heat ok enough, but _I _was cold! Not fun for me. 
I know there are smoking warriors here, but I’m not one...
I don’t ride the Suzuki when the temps get below 60, either (wind chill?). Maybe it’s age. At 64 I don’t handle cold like I used to. When it gets cold the only fire I tend is in the fireplace ;-)

Your call...


----------



## jbomx363

troutman said:


> There is a distinct smoke difference between a stick burner and a pellet smoker.  Most pellet smokers stop making smoke up above about 275*.  The burn pit is too busy keeping the temp up that high to smolder.  Down in the low and slow ranges (about 225* and under) they do much better.  I really like it because its a milder smoke.  Others (like my misses) likes the more intense flavor of a stick burner.  If you really like the smoke profile I suggest you stay with an offset, OR better yet have one of each :)




Thanks for that. I actually have a propane, not allowed a stick burner where I live. I have turned to the hot and fast method on some of my smokes and would have to adjust how I do that with the pellet smoker it seems. Heck, I've never even done a chicken below 275* and if the pellet doesn't produce smoke at that temp.....hmmm.. maybe made up my mind already.


----------



## mphugh

I want to thank everyone for your shared opinions and insight. I can honestly say I started this discussion in the hope I would get more support about an offset stick burner over the pellet smoker (which did happen) because I really wanted one. In fact I was favoring the Old Country ¼” style, but the more comments you made, the more I read, the more I researched the more informed I became, and for that I thank you.

Alas, I have come to the realization that there isn’t a bad way to smoke, only different versions in the way it’s done. The problem I learned about, and subsequently felt I needed to overcome is the cold climate in Michigan, because I don’t want to stop eating delicious food just because it is cold outside. I concluded that stick burners are an awesome tool to use (as are other methods), but won’t be good enough in the winter months. So based on all the gathered information I determined that I need an insulated cooker… one that won’t break the bank, but can do the job for the wife and I.

I decided on a cabinet style smoker. At first I was looking at the Chubby 3400, but I found that it was made in Mexico. So I decided to get the Humphrey's Battle box.

Don't tell the wife, but I bet I will also take a trip to a big box store and mod up a less expensive offset for the hell of it.

Thanks again for helping in my decision.

Mike
Brighton, Michigan


----------



## amlong88

Sounds awesome. That's right, there is no one way to  smoke food.


----------

